# what do you think is the best brand of paint???



## remfinishes (Mar 10, 2006)

BM eggshell is shiny like bull testicals, best eggshell is provided by pittsburgh, i am reffer this product works best for touch-up(better than BM) i tried after 1 year


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

*MAB paint*

Does anyone use MAB paints? We don't have a SW or BM real local, so I decided to try MAB over the weekend. So far I'm pleased with the primer--excellent coverage. They certainly charge premium prices -- $40/gl. Anyone else ever use this brand? What do you think????


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> Does anyone use MAB paints? We don't have a SW or BM real local, so I decided to try MAB over the weekend. So far I'm pleased with the primer--excellent coverage. They certainly charge premium prices -- $40/gl. Anyone else ever use this brand? What do you think????


Ya i was forced to use their eggshell latex once a few years back, could never get the crap out of my purdy that i used, i washed the hell out of it with every soap and cleaner i could think of, even ran it through some mineral spirits, and that brush is still gummy as hell!


----------



## HNIC (May 24, 2006)

I like M.A.B seashore for exterior.F&H carefree for interior walls and duron plastic kote for interior trim, and F&H leather look glaze for my faux work.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

remfinishes said:


> BM eggshell is shiny like bull testicals


Just how shiny are bull testicles?


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

and remfinishes, i want to know HOW YOU know how shiney bull testicals are??? this could be an very interesting story!!LOL


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll take some flaming for it, but I've never seen better coverage of dark colors than with Behr. That goes for SW, too.


----------



## Popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

Please explain one more time how come that Consumer Reports places Glidden Endurance and Glidden Spred-Dura above all (#2 and #5) and BR MoorGlo comes #19 and MoorGuard - #22? All painters I know praise Ben Moore. Is this result of clever advertisement? Does anyone like this Glidden?
What is best exterior paint for hot and humid New Orleans?
This is my first time on forum. How do I check feedback?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Consumer Reports uses test criteria that a pro painter could care less about. Put a couple experienced painters on the test squad, bet the results would be different.


----------



## Popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

So let me get it straight (I'm not being sarcastic, just trying to learn the truth):
What are the painters' criteria?
They like BM because it's easier to work with? Dry fast? Smells better? Has better appearance in a short run? 
If I understood you correctly, painters' preferences differ from Consumer Reports' because painters don't care about long term performance qualities such as the paint durability...
So as a consumer, whom whould I listen to: painters who don't care (at the best!) if my paint fades and peels in a year or independent (?) analysis that reflects consumer needs?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Are you a consumer or a contractor?

Read this:

Here is the post I referred to. It was written by Jim Parodi of NY and posted on the American Paperhanging Network.

Quote:
I just finished reading the Consumer Reports roundup of interior paints.
As usual it is written from the DIY perspective and offers little for
the professional. And as usual, I reject most of the criteria used to
judge these paints:

Major problem #1--- Once again CU only chooses the national brands. I
understand why, since it does the DIYer little good to get stoked about
a paint if they can't get it in their state. But the omission of great
regional brands is a fatal error and renders this seemingly
"comprehensive" roundup a complete failure. Maybe when they include
Coronado, Porter, Muralo, Touraine, and so many others it will be worth
a revisit.

Problem #2--- Would it be too obvious to point out that the most
important aspect in our superficial trade is "HOW DOES IT LOOK?" CU
spends a millisecond on this subject and cubbyholes this into "Does it
appear flatter than advertised or glossier than advertised." "Does it
go on smoothly" This is important to the DIYer because they are always
newbies. Pros are familiar with sheen levels after one or two jobs and
aren't surprised by sheen. "Brush glide" (smooth application) is nice,
but even if a paint is less user friendly, pros will usually find a way
around it---or ignore it completely if they think the finished product
is worth the extra effort.

Problem # 3- Hiding and Mildew Resistance are nice. But once again if
a paint gives a better appearance with two coats pros will use it.
(DIYers want a one coat so they can get back to football on TV.) And
scrubbability? CU does not even get into the newer "flat enamels" or
ceramics. Muralo Ultra Ceramic, Pratt &Lambert Accolade, Coronado Cerama
Gard are regional and therefore not mentioned.

Problem # 4-- Do the words "leveling", "flashing", "blocking", "edge
cling", "sagging", "enamel holdout", "recoat time", "cure time", mean
anything to you? Of course they do-you're a pro. They mean nothing to
a DIYer so CU completely ignores these ESSENTIAL paint qualities in
their review.

Problem # 5--- Such a bunch of paint yokels I haven't seen in recent
memory...Did anybody see the word PRIMER mentioned at all? Yes CU,
paint companies have these things that go on first and these things are
part of the "system" than can make or break a job. So with primers you
can tackle painting garbage painted atrium halls with uniform finish and
get good PROFESSIONAL results over patching compounds.

This review is a joke for the pro. Take it and send it to your DIY
relative.


----------



## Popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

I am consumer who hires contractors and hopeful DIY, who likes to know what do professionals think and what exactly stands behind their recommendations. Thank you for the most useful quote. I share your opinion that CR magazine is not a good information source for professionals. But it doesn't claim to be such source: it's title is self-explanatory - for consumers! You may tell me that my experienced painter can give me much better advice. Well, this is only true if both contractor and consumer have same demands and goals. I suspect that contractors do not loose their sleep trying to figure out how to save their clients' money. As Jim Parodi points out in Problem #2, for professional contractor the "most important aspect is "HOW DOES IT LOOK?". And in Problem # 3 Jim states that mildew resistance is clearly less important than appearance. No arguing here, aesthetic aspect is among the important ones for consumers too, but not THE most important. Along with ""HOW WILL IT LOOK?" question, consumer has to ask himself "HOW LONG WILL IT LAST?". Considerations of durability, including peeling, mildew and fading resistance are no less important for consumers than the looks (rare consumer can tell the difference in appearance between different brands of paint, anyway!). Consumers are as much COST-DRIVEN as APPEARANCE-DRIVEN. They want to make a good investment and they want to know how soon will they have to spend this sizeable amount of money again! Consumers want one coat because they don't want to pay for the second, not because they are lazy (see Problem #3). And if professionals know sheen levels from their own experience (Problem #2), they cannot download their knowledge into consumers' heads, so consumers have to rely on images provided by manufacturers and need to know if they can trust paint labels to achieve desired result. "HOW DOES IT LOOK?" is the most important question for contractor because contractors are dealing with short-term benefits of the paint. Their customer' satisfaction is based upon the only obvious short-term benefit - paint appearance. Who cares if this nice-looking paint starts to peel within a year? Consumer will blame manufacturer, not the painter!
So when I hear from majority of painters that Ben Moore is the best, I'm thinking: best for whom? And why CR placed first BM paint at the bottom of their list - #19? Maybe BM-specializing stores (Helms Paint in New Orleans - nicest, personable, customer-friendly store!) make it easier for contractors (as apposed to Home Depot, selling Glidden)? Anyway, I'm confused...:no:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Without taking the time to go through that long and hard to read post, bottom line:

Find a contractor you can trust, and let him/her recommend the paint.

And seeing that you are a consumer/homeowner, and not a contractor, 
I will try to answer your concerns on the other (DIY) board you posted on.


----------



## Popkadurak (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you,
I'll look there!


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

All professional painters i know, do care how long and how well a paint job will last, and also give excellent value for what they are paid. The reason for this, they get referrals and call backs for other work. What better advertisement than a satisfied customer who puts your name out there. As for the brand of paint a professional uses, its mainly for the quality and ease of use.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

I find that peeing a little bit in each can of paint makes it last much longer:whistling


----------

